# Alternative movie posters



## Ealdwyn (Oct 18, 2021)

I just had to share this artwork









artist: Lyndon Willoughby


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 18, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> I just had to share this artwork
> 
> View attachment 10545
> 
> ...


I like the first one best. Barad-Dûr will always be impressive to me (ignoring the weird eye)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2021)

You mean "Sauron, the Evil Lighthouse" ?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You mean "Sauron, the Evil Lighthouse" ?


At least PJ tried to walk it back in The Hobbit by making the iris Sauron himself.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2021)

That's not original with me, I hasten to add, but was coined here (as far as I know) many years before I joined.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2021)

Lovely work here. The first one would be my favourite.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 20, 2021)

They're all well done, except that the movie version of Barad-dur always reminded me of 


Not this artist's fault, of course.


----------

